# Hattisburg smackdown



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

first let me say.i did not shoot the smackdown. the reason sight problem and yardage tape marker. treeman i know you think i was scared, but you know me better than that.not going to a gun fight with a knife and 1 bullet. but it will be on like donkey kong (what every that means) in hattisburg. yes i'll bring xtra sharpies for anyone who shows


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Sweetie (ArcheryX) ~ you don't need to bring the Sharpies I've got plenty for *you* to use and Treeman you will have an array of colors to choose from...I know you are partial to pink, so I got a neon pink for you...the glitter pink you really liked ran out of ink last season from all your autographs 

Don't make me re-post the picture of the our kids college fund with your name on them......

Maybe we will have to do a little guys v. girls....figure out who is doing the dishes ... LOL :tongue: or who's buying the drinks that night...:cocktail::beer:

See You in Hattiesburg


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

*smackdown*

what is the smackdown everybody is talkin about?


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

STELLIX said:


> what is the smackdown everybody is talkin about?


A bunch of us that have gotten to know each other through ASA will shoot the Sims range (10 targets at known yardage) basically for bragging rights; During the shoot anything goes (except for touching the shooter - hence the "smack" talk) the losers then have to sign a "crispie" (a one dollar bill) and give it to the winner...so far my husband ArcheryX has a wide range of signatures...

BUT ANYONE is welcome to come and join in the fun...the next one will be in Hattiesburg Mississippi the weekend of March 6-8; As the time draws closer we will set up a time for everyone to get together and have a good time!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> first let me say.i did not shoot the smackdown. the reason sight problem and yardage tape marker. treeman i know you think i was scared, but you know me better than that.not going to a gun fight with a knife and 1 bullet. but it will be on like donkey kong (what every that means) in hattisburg. yes i'll bring xtra sharpies for anyone who shows


count me out :zip:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*call me*

call me when you get a chance..plz


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh is treeman scared now?? What is wrong with you??? Can't wait..I think a boys vs. girls is a good idea! Why not, we know we can take them!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*hattiesburg smackdown*



BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Oh is treeman scared now?? What is wrong with you??? Can't wait..I think a boys vs. girls is a good idea! Why not, we know we can take them!!! hahahahahaha


girlfriend plz. if you shoot the way you put on your shoes..(mooooning everybody)... yea i could use a couple of goodlooking ladies to wait upon us hand and foot. can you say."rub my feet baby " as for treeknot. shooter tink went off on him a little too hard in the parking lot about dinner...so i make sure she get an xtra dose prosac...


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smack*

here that dewaynedz32 is coming along with that ocala gander wrecking crew. cant wait to see if they buck up or run scared:wink:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> girlfriend plz. if you shoot the way you put on your shoes..(mooooning everybody)... yea i could use a couple of goodlooking ladies to wait upon us hand and foot. can you say."rub my feet baby " as for treeknot. shooter tink went off on him a little too hard in the parking lot about dinner...so i make sure she get an xtra dose prosac...


Oh you are so funny! At least my Under Armor was on...Treeman was a different story!!!! Sorry I don't touch nasty ole feet!!! That is something I have never and will never do! And if the girls win, yall will be paying for somebody to rubbing ours, yall won't be that lucky!!! Right Tink??!!!!! ahahah


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

archeryX said:


> here that dewaynedz32 is coming along with that ocala gander wrecking crew. cant wait to see if they buck up or run scared:wink:


Gonna be right there with ya Archery X bring my A game lounge chair kick but take names and enjoy beinging waited on hand and foot


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I shot pins! you gonna spot me some points?


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

If you get some points, so do me and Tink!!! We shoot pins too!!!!!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*hattiesburg smackdown*

sure i'll spot you TWo!!.........ok thats a peice.......thats on the short range.. 10 if you shoot the long 1


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats good...I shot the long range last time.


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

archeryX said:


> sure i'll spot you TWo!!.........ok thats a peice.......thats on the short range.. 10 if you shoot the long 1


Not much smack getting talked I guess everyone is choking. The Gander Mt wrecking crew is gonna go and dominate the whole shoot.:set1_punch:


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

DewayneDZ32 said:


> Not much smack getting talked I guess everyone is choking. The Gander Mt wrecking crew is gonna go and dominate the whole shoot.:set1_punch:


:chortle::lol:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smack*

dude! talk about being a ledgen in your own mine...maybe you should bring your tent. cause when spank you in the ground, we can give you your bottle and blankie and just go to sleep right there.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Gander mt wrecking crew. now that there is funny . i dont care who you are.. gander mt. those people dont no how to shoot... ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

shooter74 said:


> Gander mt wrecking crew. now that there is funny . i dont care who you are.. gander mt. those people dont no how to shoot... ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


Dont know how to shot, all hell them boys from up north dont know how to shoot I guess the crispes are gonna have to get broke out


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gander Mtn. boys can probably only shot 20yds. indoors!!! ahhahahah...guess they will have to prove themselves!!!!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*so u think you got smack?*

oooh some one is in a good mood. you eat your wheaties this morn. or did your dog come and lick behind your ears..as long as your feeling frisky...no matter, have crying towel for ya'll..:box:


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

archeryX said:


> dude! talk about being a ledgen in your own mine...maybe you should bring your tent. cause when spank you in the ground, we can give you your bottle and blankie and just go to sleep right there.



Bring it!!! Tell Tery and the other Gander MT. 20 yard indoor shooters to come on down and just bring it!!!!! I'll knock you back down to reality with my Apex and sends you Limbsaver shooters back to Ocala crying and feeling bad after a hunter class pin shooter with a short stabilizer, no v-bar, or lens whoops up on you!!!! Just cause you shoot for and work at a "sporting goods store" doesn't mean you can shoot. So bring it. I'll be in a white Mathews Shirt and have camo limbs on my bow. So find me and bring it. After you see my score you'll cry when you see how bad you got spanked by a pin shooter!!!!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

do you really no how many white shirts that says mathews on it.. lol


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

archeryX said:


> oooh some one is in a good mood. you eat your wheaties this morn. or did your dog come and lick behind your ears..as long as your feeling frisky...no matter, have crying towel for ya'll..:box:


WHEATIES. has nothing to do with it . i eat steak and eggs hmmm i thought gander mt close there stores because there 20 yard shooters was making them look bad...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

well i know one who works for a gander who needs to save his money when it comes to 3d.... 18981...i'll leave it at that


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

slamdam said:


> Bring it!!! Tell Tery and the other Gander MT. 20 yard indoor shooters to come on down and just bring it!!!!! I'll knock you back down to reality with my Apex and sends you Limbsaver shooters back to Ocala crying and feeling bad after a hunter class pin shooter with a short stabilizer, no v-bar, or lens whoops up on you!!!! Just cause you shoot for and work at a "sporting goods store" doesn't mean you can shoot. So bring it. I'll be in a white Mathews Shirt and have camo limbs on my bow. So find me and bring it. After you see my score you'll cry when you see how bad you got spanked by a pin shooter!!!!


dude who are you,that mgs was not direct to you. how ever flyboy(I can say that cause am ex-air force, and proud to know that you are serving.) now back to smack..i'll bring my limb saver and shoot pins no lens. and go head to head with you and that so called bow of yours. dont care what color it is.since you think pretty bows shoot better.I'll bring your head down to earth..


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

shooter74 said:


> WHEATIES. has nothing to do with it . i eat steak and eggs hmmm i thought gander mt close there stores because there 20 yard shooters was making them look bad...


hope you shoot better than that. whit is not your strong suit


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

YOU girls crack me up. Archeryx you talking junk again just like you did before Gainesville just to have you give some lame excuse.It is amazing how people always blame there bow.I can remember going to Gainesville a couple of years ago with a crack limb on my bow and still shot .
I believe Bowhunter920 cam take all of you even on the long range.
Bowboy you have no smack and it would take years of schooling for you to even get started in it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

slamdam said:


> Bring it!!! Tell Tery and the other Gander MT. 20 yard indoor shooters to come on down and just bring it!!!!! I'll knock you back down to reality with my Apex and sends you Limbsaver shooters back to Ocala crying and feeling bad after a hunter class pin shooter with a short stabilizer, no v-bar, or lens whoops up on you!!!! Just cause you shoot for and work at a "sporting goods store" doesn't mean you can shoot. So bring it. I'll be in a white Mathews Shirt and have camo limbs on my bow. So find me and bring it. After you see my score you'll cry when you see how bad you got spanked by a pin shooter!!!!


 Since when is an Apex a hunting bow?You are right we will cry after seeing how bad your score is just in disbelief that someone can actually shot that bad.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DewayneDZ32 said:


> Dont know how to shot, all hell them boys from up north dont know how to shoot I guess the crispes are gonna have to get broke out


Dude you have no clue but then you do work at Gander.


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

slamdam said:


> Bring it!!! Tell Tery and the other Gander MT. 20 yard indoor shooters to come on down and just bring it!!!!! I'll knock you back down to reality with my Apex and sends you Limbsaver shooters back to Ocala crying and feeling bad after a hunter class pin shooter with a short stabilizer, no v-bar, or lens whoops up on you!!!! Just cause you shoot for and work at a "sporting goods store" doesn't mean you can shoot. So bring it. I'll be in a white Mathews Shirt and have camo limbs on my bow. So find me and bring it. After you see my score you'll cry when you see how bad you got spanked by a pin shooter!!!!


Man just because you shoot a mathews dont mean you can shoot. 3 limbsavers r coming from Ocala and at the end of it all them mathews boys r gonna be crying because the limbsavers come in there and took it all.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DewayneDZ32 said:


> Man just because you shoot a mathews dont mean you can shoot. 3 limbsavers r coming from Ocala and at the end of it all them mathews boys r gonna be crying because the limbsavers come in there and took it all.


So Archeryx is going to shoot his limbsaver in the tournament?


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

DewayneDZ32 said:


> Man just because you shoot a mathews dont mean you can shoot. 3 limbsavers r coming from Ocala and at the end of it all them mathews boys r gonna be crying because the limbsavers come in there and took it all.


I really doubt that. I shoot a mathews cause I like my bow I shoot. I can shoot!!! Thats the difference between me and you... You work at Gander MT. so people think you can shoot... All jokes aside no hard feelings and good luck to you..


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> Since when is an Apex a hunting bow?You are right we will cry after seeing how bad your score is just in disbelief that someone can actually shot that bad.


Since I have a 31.5" draw length. I got camo limbs on my bow...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

slamdam said:


> I really doubt that. I shoot a mathews cause I like my bow I shoot. I can shoot!!! Thats the difference between me and you... You work at Gander MT. so people think you can shoot... All jokes aside no hard feelings and good luck to you..


 If you are worried about hard feeling you wont be able to handle the smackdown.I also believe you can shoot that is fives like anybody else.:mg:
I also know a wimp that owes me a crispy for not showing up.We have been doing this for 4 yrs and I have never just not showed up.


----------



## wackmaster0129 (Jan 4, 2009)

hey all u wackmaster0129 will be with that wrecking crew and also kickin butt and tacking names with the gander mnt wrecking crew


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

wackmaster0129 said:


> hey all u wackmaster0129 will be with that wrecking crew and also kickin butt and tacking names with the gander mnt wrecking crew



Hey you can take my order for food . aint that what gander mt does anyway.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

yes sir, setting up the dz36 with the correct draw lenght and sight tape. but have old faithful as a back up.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

i'm the only one that works at gander, and do you think that i dont know what i am doing or dont know how shoot 3-d? your probably right. i have been called clueless. and have know idea what i am doing. and will you be at hattisburg and will you shoot at gasparilla.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> since when is an apex a hunting bow?you are right we will cry after seeing how bad your score is just in disbelief that someone can actually shot that bad.


you go treeman!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

wackmaster0129 said:


> hey all u wackmaster0129 will be with that wrecking crew and also kickin butt and tacking names with the gander mnt wrecking crew


so your going to tack names....lol thats funny


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*way to go*

kudos to the gander wrecking crew. shoot there 2nd tour,everyone improve there scores by a min of ten points... proud of guys


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> you go treeman!


Listen to you Mr I dont show up/


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

archeryX said:


> kudos to the gander wrecking crew. shoot there 2nd tour,everyone improve there scores by a min of ten points... proud of guys


Thanks archeryX that was alittle practice for Mississippi we did good them mathews boys just need to watch out all ii have to say about that


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Listen to you Mr I dont show up/


start with out me is more like it. but when i'm playing with the big dogs,you puppys will just have to wait........:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> start with out me is more like it. but when i'm playing with the big dogs,you puppys will just have to wait........:darkbeer:


ok say what you want I dont how you consider the short range the big dogs.
excuses excuses excuses


----------



## wackmaster0129 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks archeryx and yes tacking names to the target when i slap them 12 rings


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> ok say what you want I dont how you consider the short range the big dogs.
> excuses excuses excuses


:77:yea right:ROFLMAO


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> :77:yea right:ROFLMAO


Thats ok we know the real truth so if you want to act like a big dog have at it.:wink:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Thats ok we know the real truth so if you want to act like a big dog have at it.:wink:


when i grow up,i want to be like treeman super hero and shoot a bowtech.. because hes my HERO...uncle james can we get some ice cream


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

:wink:If you want too be like treeman you may not be shooting a bowtech:wink:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*this [email protected]# is so funny.*

hhhmmmm i hope you shoot better then you talk for one... gander mt workers are like home depot works...:mg: they dont no any thing about archery.....:mg:.so i bet you think its a pro shop also lolol...:icon_1_lol:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> :wink:If you want too be like treeman you may not be shooting a bowtech:wink:


wrong its all good now.:wink::zip:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

shooter74 said:


> hhhmmmm i hope you shoot better then you talk for one... gander mt workers are like home depot works...:mg: they dont no any thing about archery.....:mg:.so i bet you think its a pro shop also lolol...:icon_1_lol:


i have forgotten more about archery than you'll every know.what do you consider a pro shop. you in the back taking off your training wheels?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

too much ego here.ukey:ukey:


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

shooter74 said:


> hhhmmmm i hope you shoot better then you talk for one... gander mt workers are like home depot works...:mg: they dont no any thing about archery.....:mg:.so i bet you think its a pro shop also lolol...:icon_1_lol:


I hope u can shoot as good as u talk smack if so the boys from Gander MT. might have some competion but I doubt it cause you shoot a mathews.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DewayneDZ32 said:


> I hope u can shoot as good as u talk smack if so the boys from Gander MT. might have some competion but I doubt it cause you shoot a mathews.


 Shooter74 I dont know about you but this is starting to look like a couple FL guys making a part II of Broke Back Mountain. I am staying away from that cause its not my thing .ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## wackmaster0129 (Jan 4, 2009)

broke back mountain was shoot up north and hey dz32 they were using wathews i think:wink:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

wackmaster0129 said:


> broke back mountain was shoot up north and hey dz32 they were using wathews i think:wink:


whats a wathews? is every one still going to make hattiesburg,i know a few have dropped out due to the $$ crunch.but still hope everyone can make it.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

We will be there!!!! Hope to make it to all the ASAs this year!! Uncle Sam was pretty good this year!!!


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

I won't make it but I think I gave treeman enough lessons in florida. If he forgets what I told him yall let me know and I'll arrange another schooling sesion for him. 
By the way treeman I was reading a post on here somewhere you said something about useing a bedded buck??? What's that all about?? I may have read it wrong but it looked like TMI. Lol


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> We will be there!!!! Hope to make it to all the ASAs this year!! Uncle Sam was pretty good this year!!!


us to but shooter tink has spent it, i did happen to get a pair of tennis shoes..lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mx614 said:


> I won't make it but I think I gave treeman enough lessons in florida. If he forgets what I told him yall let me know and I'll arrange another schooling sesion for him.
> By the way treeman I was reading a post on here somewhere you said something about useing a bedded buck??? What's that all about?? I may have read it wrong but it looked like TMI. Lol


 Not sure what you think you read I was just telling the club to make sure Randy sets the bedded buck for the championship.It was a heck of a shot at the qualifer.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*are you ready for some smack down*

well the time is near, the bows are tune, or so we hope... kudo to the ocala gander crew who shot great! and taking 1st and 2nd the novice class, i think there hooked.. i even came back and took 2nd after doing an X-man.. though i didnt hit any doors....lol . yes i blank a target! i said it. hope i dont have another brain fart... set sight for 44yrds when i was supose to set it for 34yrds. think the arrow landed some where in GA....anyway plz eveybody drive safe and hope to see all ya'll there.. sims fri afternoon..


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I can't wait! We are sitting under a ton of snow!!! Can't wait for that 60-70 degree weather!!!!! Drive safe!!! See yall there!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

have fun and drive safe.
Jon good luck with your saugage fest.ukey:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> I can't wait! We are sitting under a ton of snow!!! Can't wait for that 60-70 degree weather!!!!! Drive safe!!! See yall there!!!


i know we saw. and i was complaining it getting down in the 40's


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> have fun and drive safe.
> Jon good luck with your saugage fest.ukey:


you are so completely mental......lol and thats all i have to say about that.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

if it will hit 60-70 it will be nice...right now 31 with melting snow from yesterday in alabama...somehow tho mississippi didnt get any snow...lol...


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> if it will hit 60-70 it will be nice...right now 31 with melting snow from yesterday in alabama...somehow tho mississippi didnt get any snow...lol...


Yeah...ain't that some bulls**t!!!

Hahahaha

Hoping for around 60-65*



So, Treeman...you ready to hand over a few "crispies" to The DOT Master (me)...

LOL


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*temps*

81 on sat low of 54 and 74 on sunday


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

sounding nice


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

archeryX said:


> us to but shooter tink has spent it, i did happen to get a pair of tennis shoes..lol


OMG now I know why you've kept me off AT!! Dude, you may be walking to Mississippi if you don't fess up to what WE spent the money on!!! 

Bowhunter920 do you know what stake you are starting on yet? I'm on 6..dang it! That's the worst site to get a "middle" stake...I'm bringing my 02 tank!!


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

archeryX said:


> well the time is near, the bows are tune, or so we hope... kudo to the ocala gander crew who shot great! and taking 1st and 2nd the novice class, i think there hooked.. i even came back and took 2nd after doing an X-man.. though i didnt hit any doors....lol . yes i blank a target! i said it. hope i dont have another brain fart... set sight for 44yrds when i was supose to set it for 34yrds. think the arrow landed some where in GA....anyway plz eveybody drive safe and hope to see all ya'll there.. sims fri afternoon..



I guess since I'm still loyal to my LOCAL pro shop and not considered part of the Gander crew you didn't feel it necessary to mention your WIFE finished first??? And even after saving someone's life...okay will maybe not life, but at least his limb!! You are 0 for 2 ... It's going to be a long lonely weekend!!

I guess I better be nice though so I don't sound like a particular female from NC, but ArcheryX you have thicker skin then some so I'm sure you can handle a little sarcasm;


----------



## wackmaster0129 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for the congrats archeryx and ill be there hoping to take first again but if not o well i no i shot my best dont no about dz32 $


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*so in the dog house*

i am so in the dog house. i had a complete brain cramp,, SR. moment,,ok i have been off my meds for 2 weeks. my loving,,compasionate.forgiving,gorgis, bestest friend, wife won sat in WBH. WTG PROUD OF YOU SWEETIE... i love you.....yes i know that wont cover it. guess i'll be doing back and feet rubs.for a week


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

You are in for it ArcheryX...you never forget your wife!!! haha!!! 

ShooterTink...I don't know what stake I am on, I haven't registered yet. Where are yall staying? We are at LaQuinta Inn. See you in a few days!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well looks like I might make it for the team shoot after all. 
I made a new meaning to drive thru so now I cant drive company vehicle until drug test comes back.Note to self when you need a break at work just destroy something.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ah-ha!!! Smooth move treeman~ I think we are going to stop somewhere in Ala. that night if you want to do the same. Holler at us and we can talk details!!! Glad you are getting to go!!!!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

dont stop in montgomery, you will get mugged...lol....nah im just messing, i love my lil old town!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the guys said something about Tusculsa...or something like that. Not Mont. though, we stopped there one time on our way to the beach!!! It was scary...no offense!!!!


----------



## cljslj05 (Aug 13, 2008)

Where is this event going to be held.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

bowhunter.none taken...i live outside of montgomery in a little slice of paradise called pike road. just have to travel to montgomery when i need something. lol. keep my .40 cocked and ready....dang thugs round here


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> bowhunter.none taken...i live outside of montgomery in a little slice of paradise called pike road. just have to travel to montgomery when i need something. lol. keep my .40 cocked and ready....dang thugs round here


Yeah...I live IN Montgomery, and it's getting pretty over-run with the "thuggish-type"...

Since I live in the city, I choose to protect with "Old Loud-Mouth"...My Smith & Wesson 6.5" ported .44 MAG, filled with 240gr. Federal Hydra-Shok's...

They'll blow a 6" hole through the back of a washing-machine...LOL

Don't ask...Hahahahaha


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> You are in for it ArcheryX...you never forget your wife!!! haha!!!
> 
> ShooterTink...I don't know what stake I am on, I haven't registered yet. Where are yall staying? We are at LaQuinta Inn. See you in a few days!!! Yeah!!!!



We are staying at the Ramada on the Hill exit 67; Trying to convince Shooter Tink to get up early enough for me to make team shoot; but it's still cold out here in the doghouse!!!


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> bowhunter.none taken...i live outside of montgomery in a little slice of paradise called pike road. just have to travel to montgomery when i need something. lol. keep my .40 cocked and ready....dang thugs round here


Cowboy Junkie you live in a very nice place. I drive thru there going back home all the time. Love driving by Mr. Bartletts place. Do you hunt along co. rd. 85? Do you know if there is some lease possibles around there? Alway see plenty of deer thru there.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

you all drive safely to Hattisburg. If you are staying in montgomery by pass South Blvd. Stayed there once and did not sleep all night had to keep an eye on all of our stuff. Didn't want it to walk off!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

aubowman said:


> you all drive safely to Hattisburg. If you are staying in montgomery by pass South Blvd. Stayed there once and did not sleep all night had to keep an eye on all of our stuff. Didn't want it to walk off!


In that area of town...yes, you're stuff will walk off...quick, fast & in a hurry.

That's the main area where all of the "democrats" live...

I don't know alot about where we're going, so I'm def. gonna be packing...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> In that area of town...yes, you're stuff will walk off...quick, fast & in a hurry.
> 
> That's the main area where all of the "democrats" live...
> 
> I don't know alot about where we're going, so I'm def. gonna be packing...


I hope after the smackdown you were packing more than your bow or you would be in trouble. Oh and by the way the finger is not the same as a crispy.
Even though only one of you would man up and hand over the crispy it was nice to meet you guys.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have to hand it to Mudrunner and cowboy junkie tehy are not scared to step up to the line for a case of whoop a.. as for the rest of you that did not show up.:chicken01::chicken01:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

a case whoop arse?...hell i hung in there on every shot!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

thats ok...ima have something for ya come paris...and yes i will more than likely be there as well as the remaining asa shoots...this was too much fun


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> thats ok...ima have something for ya come paris...and yes i will more than likely be there as well as the remaining asa shoots...this was too much fun


 I am glad you had fun.I dont want to say I told you so but which do you prefer better now between the 2 shoots? We definitly are not going to pizzia hut in Paris.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> I am glad you had fun.I dont want to say I told you so but which do you prefer better now between the 2 shoots? We definitly are not going to pizzia hut in Paris.


That's for damn-sure!!!

The beer wasn't even cold......

Oh, and by the way, I've got your crispy whenever you want it...but I'm warning you...Beware on the Paris sims range...I'm gunnin for ya!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*got smacked*

oooh yes treman got smacked.the king archeryX took him to school...although instead of getting a signed chrispie i ended up with an xtra 2LB on my stool, which later turn out to dirt..after toteing it to the back of the ranges and up the hills..did i ever thank you for that......I so owe you!!LOL..hope everyone made home safe,and had fun...see ya'll in TX. already got plane tickets..


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

good to meet you mudrunner,had fun>>


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

You too, Tim...

We'll see yall in Paris.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> oooh yes treman got smacked.the king archeryX took him to school...although instead of getting a signed chrispie i ended up with an xtra 2LB on my stool, which later turn out to dirt..after toteing it to the back of the ranges and up the hills..did i ever thank you for that......I so owe you!!LOL..hope everyone made home safe,and had fun...see ya'll in TX. already got plane tickets..


Well if someone isnt full crap and himself.If we remember right you didnt stay to shoot the smackdown hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Well if someone isnt full crap and himself.If we remember right you didnt stay to shoot the smackdown hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Whoa! Treeman bringing the heat...


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Well if someone isnt full crap and himself.If we remember right you didnt stay to shoot the smackdown hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


then what was that we shot? how did i end up with all that dirt in my stool and SHOES.?..lol... and who had the better score..huh,huh,huh,huh,huh,huh,huh,huh.are we there yet?,are we there yet?.. WE SETTLE THIS IN PAIRS..MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A SHARPIE AND A CRISPIE....how did the drug test come back? ........


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> then what was that we shot? how did i end up with all that dirt in my stool and SHOES.?..lol... and who had the better score..huh,huh,huh,huh,huh,huh,huh,huh.are we there yet?,are we there yet?.. WE SETTLE THIS IN PAIRS..MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A SHARPIE AND A CRISPIE....how did the drug test come back? ........


 :ban::ban: until payment is made for the last 2 smackdowns that you talked the talk but didnt show. Yes we did shoot earlier but you and everyone else knew the smackdown was at 430.As far as the dirt I had to do something to fight you Gander boys off you both were getting to touchy feely for me just not my thing.ukey:


----------

